# Special Deal from Microspoons



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

One of our site sponsors, Microspoons, has an offer just for OGF members. They've put together a kit of their Microspoons, ice jigs, and soft plastics together and are calling it the "Ice Box".

(from Keith and Jessica) "Its been asked that we offer a kit so here it is. We are calling it the Ice Box, perfect to pack for those ice fishing trips. Its also packed with great blue gill baits for open water fishing. The Ice Box comes with:

500 of our 1 inch Dip Sticks (soft plastics)

72 Spoons ( mini,small and meat hooks )

60 1/64 oz jigs

1 tackle tote with more storage on the inside

Retail on these Items is just over $90.00










The kit sells for $65 at www.microspoons.com but for a limited time, OGF members can take an extra $5 off the sale price! Microspoons are great through the ice and the best thing is they're extraordinary in open water. A very versatile bait that really catches fish. 

If you have any questions about Microspoons or would like to order, get in touch with Keith or Jessica through their website, www.micrspoons.com. 

Thanks Keith and Jessica for offering OGF members such a great deal on such awesome baits.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank's Carl as you know I am a big fan of microspoons..Went to the web site and ordered my kit...Thank you Keith and Jessica for the deal...JIM....CL....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe some deals this year?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bigggcountry (Apr 8, 2004)

I know this isnt the right place for the post, but I tried sending to a message and it said I wasnt aloud to do that so.......I was tying up some crappie jigs and thought about when we used to hammer em on WB. Whatcha been up to? Ive been pretty good, been catching a few sturgeon lately. Got a 9 and a half footer on Friday.

Dan


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Doing OK... Busy as a cow's tail in fly season though. Call me...

216-346-9615

or email

[email protected]


----------

